
Pipelines: Your Doorway to Continuous Development - lbarn3
https://medium.com/@BuddyWorks/pipelines-your-doorway-to-continuous-development-43309c843f5a#.gbi2mundi
======
oblio
Buddy looks nice as service, nice job. It doesn't seem expensive so that's
also a bonus, I guess the real test is the reliability of the service.

How long have you been working on the service?

Also, sorry for this, but my OCD is taking over:

> Wait, their could be more // their -> _there_

> your Pipeline got you covered // got -> _has_ (unless you want to use slang,
> which could be an option)

~~~
Kivlov84
Hi oblio,

Thanks for pointing out the errors, we'll fix that. We've been around for over
a year with half a year of beta period before that.

The whole thing is really fast and stable: we chose Docker containers to run
builds which ensures speed and compatibility across the whole team + contrary
to some other CI/CD software we only deploy changed files which results in
really fast deployments.

What languages/frameworks are you into?

~~~
oblio
Generally Java at work but Python and .NET when I get the chance. Is there any
chance for Windows Docker containers? I know it's tricky and could be
costly...

~~~
Kivlov84
We've got dedicated build actions for Java, .NET/.NET Core and Python that you
can use to build and test your app. What do you mean by Windows Docker
containers exactly?

~~~
oblio
A container in which you can run Windows processes. I'll be honest and admit
that I haven't done my homework on this and I don't even know if anyone does
this.

~~~
numo16
Windows Containers only went GA fairly recently with Windows Server 2016, so
it is unlikely that many are using them yet. I have yet to see any CI services
that mention any plans to support windows containers or acknowledge their
existence.

~~~
Kivlov84
This is interesting. For now our containters are Linux based, we'll see where
it's going to.

------
chrishacken
This initially came off as a new way to more efficiently manage project
development and builds, but now it seems like it's just another CI platform.
Or am I missing something?

~~~
Kivlov84
Hi Chris,

Why do you think it's just another CI platform now? :)

~~~
chrishacken
What does this do that CircleCI doesn't? Why should I switch from CircleCI to
this?

~~~
Kivlov84
Basically the speed and ease of configuration. You're able to set up and clone
your whole environment in 15-20 minutes + we put special pressure on
shortening the build-test-deploy to minimum: you can create a pipeline that
will reflect your Circle-CI workflow and compare how long it takes to finish.

------
ahannigan
No, no, no, no. curl -sSL [https://get.buddy.works](https://get.buddy.works) |
sh && sudo buddy install

buddy install clearly uses docker-compose, just give users the docker-compose
file!

------
edpichler
I use CircleCI and I am very satisfied. But I will take a look on Buddy, it
seems more easy to configure, apparently.

CircleCI don't have a clear documentation about all the possibilites the
service can do.

~~~
Kivlov84
Thanks Ed, I guarantee it won't take long to reproduce your workflow with
Buddy's pipelines. As for the documentation, you can find it here:
[https://buddy.works/help](https://buddy.works/help)

------
amelius
It doesn't seem to address the problem of migrating data from one version to
the next.

~~~
herge
I find any talk about continuous integration that does not deal with
migrations and data persistence a bit of a joke. I'm going to guess the writer
is hoping to run migrations/db changes while maintenance mode is enabled.

------
hunvreus
_Shameless plug._

Interestingly, we open sourced Pipelines[1] a week ago.

We felt a lot of the automation platforms out there are still very focused on
a narrow "clone from GitHub/BitBucket → build → test → deploy" use case.

The only alternatives we had for more complicated scenarios were things like
Jenkins. I'm not a fan. With Pipelines, you get up and running in 2 minutes
with:

    
    
        pip install pipelines
    

We use Ansible, Docker and a few other tools that just need to be easily run
and orchestrated. We also wanted to have logs and letting colleagues easily
trigger things from Slack/Web UI.

We're adding a few plugin (Docker, scheduler, LDAP, GitHub login, SMS...) for
some of our needs. Would be interesting to see how this works for other
people.

1:
[https://github.com/Wiredcraft/pipelines](https://github.com/Wiredcraft/pipelines)

------
nhumrich
This looks very promising. I've been looking for a ci/CD platform that builds
docker images _and_ has pipelines. I even started building my own cause I
couldn't find anything out there.

~~~
sytse
Consider looking at GitLab CI. The Runner builds Docker images, it includes a
docker registry, and we call pipeline steps stages.

~~~
stuntkite
I've found it docker support to be a bit cumbersome. But it's great that it's
available!

